# Nozzle sizing ? How much to use



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

So whats the best size nozzle to use and why. I have w/m injection for the past 2 years and always went with the as long as it doesn't bog theory that my nozzles where's good. But I would like to know what everyone is using and how is it working out. As I've read I'm supposed to inject 15% water meth in relation to how much fuel I'm using but how do I calculate how much fuel I'm using with the 440 um tune. I'm not tuned for it so it's more as a safety cooling method but at the same time I dnt wanna lose power by over injecting. Reading I see that injecting 315ml is good for 250+250hp? Is the accurate or has anyone had dif or better results injecting more. I'm using 70ml/min pre turbo and 315 post intercooler.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

might want to post up your mods, but you may have to buy a few nozzles and play around with sizing to find whats right


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Nozzle sizing - dual nozzle setup*

I decided on DevilsOwn 5002 with dual nozzle setup to accomplish 2 goals for my 2 cars:
Audi B6 A4 1.8T, 350-400 cHP, 550cc injectors, 22 psi to 7200 redline. Running 'blue' washer fluid.

a) knock reduction: throttle body spacer/nozzle holder right after TB, 1" before IAT sensor
b) IAT cooling: right after intercooler (in hose/pipe), 12" before TB/IAT

How to determine the correct nozzle size for each location?
What would be the nozzle size for SINGLE nozzle (came with the kits).

Also: very little information is found about the CONSUMPTION (i.e. how long will my 1 gal tank of w/m last under street driving conditions)?

Found this statement:

In high boost/high horsepower applications, a quarter-mile run will use as much as 1/8th of a tank. A larger tank should be considered if boost pressures of over nine psi are utilized in road racing, where a two-quart tank will run dry in as few as five to six two-mile laps. 

*Under normal street use in a 400hp car, a two-quart tank will usually last about 450 miles.*

That would mean 1 gal = 900 miles.

Obviously, consumption largely depends on use of boost. But what are typical consumption data for daily drivers? Will 1 gal last a tank (300 miles) of gas under normal conditions?


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

There are more sophisticated ways to calculate W:M usage. Example. I have a 275 ml/min and a 325 ml/min nozzles (two nozzles). So during full spray, 600ml/min will be used. Considering a 13 second quarter mile run, 130 ml of fluid will be used. This equals 4.4 oz or 0.55 US cups or 0.034 US gallons. This is not much.

I can easily keep up with normal traffic without injecting any. My approx. 1/2 gallon container goes at least a month for me. I dont start praying until about 5 psi, so i can easily drive normal and not spray any. I spray when i put my foot in it.


----------

